# Redundancy near and 10 weeks pregnant



## kilbird (6 Apr 2010)

My company has recently been bought over. In the next few weeks my office is going to close. Some people will be made redundant and others will be relocated to one of 3 other locations.

I am 10 weeks pregnant and am unsure whether I am better off saying nothing yet or what to do?

Should I tell HR I am pregnant before the redundancies start?

If I had to relocate to one of the further locations I think I would prefer redundnacy as my commute would be awful?

Has any one any suggestions?

If I was made redundant now and they knew I was pregnant would my years service run until the end of maternity leave or would it make a blind bit of difference?

Please advise


----------



## daveyboy (10 Apr 2010)

Not sure how long you are there.

How about this?
tell them you are pregnant and that you will be taking your maternity and additional maternity and presuming both are unpaid you will thus not be costing them money for the guts of a year. You are telling them this so they can factor that in when making their plans


----------



## Magpie (12 Apr 2010)

You can be made redundant the same as anyone else, pregnant or not, as long as the reason for your redundancy has nothing to do with your pregnancy.
If you are made redundant before 24 weeks pregnant you will not be able to go on maternity leave or get maternity benefit unless you got another job by then.


----------

